

What's missing from the Twitter funding announcement: Revenue - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/06/24/whats-missing-twitter-funding-announcement-revenue

======
fourlittlebees
I have to admit I was more than a bit shocked to see that Bezos co-led this
round. Unless he's really hoping that since it's one of the most visible sites
using AWS he really wants to see it succeed?

------
Prrometheus
>doesn't it seem strange to be throwing lots of money behind a revenue-starved
communication network based on casual, fleeting text exchanges between a tiny
population of heavy Web users?

That population is going to do nothing but grow as broadband and smartphones
become ubiquitous.

------
j2d2
Is anyone else trying to bridge the gap between sms and the internet the way
twitter is? I can't help but think Bezos sees twitter as an infrastructure
service and not a micro-blogging service.

~~~
jonknee
Yes, but not Valley hipsters so no one pays attention. SMS isn't even a big
part of Twitter--most of their traffic goes through the API.

